# Farting



## lovemykevin (May 14, 2013)

Can birds fart???


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I have heard Corona fart multiple times. She goes to poop and nothing but air comes out. I think that qualifies!


----------



## lovemykevin (May 14, 2013)

rpo said:


> Yes, I have heard Corona fart multiple times. She goes to poop and nothing but air comes out. I think that qualifies!


 Lol we'll I googled it and it said no but I thought I'd ask all of you


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol that's so funny 
I once googled that 0nce but I think they do


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha! Maybe they are farting when they go to poop and nothing comes out, and we think they're constipated but it's really just a fart. Lol!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That happens many times with lemon! I never realized that until now:lol: 
No wonder it smells so bad lol


----------



## lovemykevin (May 14, 2013)

Baruch said:


> That happens many times with lemon! I never realized that until now:lol:
> No wonder it smells so bad lol


Lol right I I had Kevin out today and I kept smelling something and so I don't know if it was him or my dog


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Did your bird recently eat beans lol:lol:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think cockatiels can actually fart, considering the way their digestive system is designed. I'm going to with the smell being your dog. Also, a cockatiel's poops or anything are not supposed to smell so if your bird smells there may be an underlying health issue.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread has made me chuckle thankyou


----------



## lovemykevin (May 14, 2013)

Your welcome


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL, I am chuckling and giggling from beak to beak too, roflmao, YES they can fart, hahahahaha, my Joe even makes a tiny "pressing sound" like a little "UUFFFFF". I can hear it when he is on my shoulder, lol and when there is no sultana on my shoulder then it was a tiny breeze, lol


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I just learned something new!!


----------

